# Milan: arrivata fideiussione per Biglia. Non ancora per Bonucci.



## admin (4 Agosto 2017)

Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 agosto, è arrivata la fideiussione per l'ingaggio di Biglia (grazie alle assicurazioni Generali e ad una banca straniera). Manca ancora quella per Bonucci, ma il difensore conta di essere in campo per il playoff di Europa League. 

--------------

News precedenti

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 agosto, il Milan è sereno riguardo il "problema" fideiussioni, c'è tempo fino all'11 agosto. Il problema è rappresentato dagli asset (molti) già dati dal Milan a garanzia del fondo Elliott.

Secondo La Gazzetta, che tra le altre spiega il meccanismo delle fideiussioni, la società rossonera oltre alle banche si sarebbe rivolta anche a broker che hanno già lavorato con Fininvest. Quindi aumentano le possibilità di ottenere le fideiussioni. Sempre secondo La Gazzetta, i problemi registrati in questi giorni per via delle fideiussioni confermano che tutta l'operazione d'acquisto del Milan è una grande scommessa sul futuro con tutti i rischi del caso.

----------

Fassone, intervistato da Premium, rassicura i tifosi rossoneri sulle fideiussioni:"Nessun club di Serie A le ha ancora depositate. C'è tempo fino all'11 agosto. I tifosi possono stare tranquilli. Biglia e Bonucci giocheranno al più presto".


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Agosto 2017)

Benissimo. Facciamo parlare i fatti.


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Benissimo. Facciamo parlare i fatti.



.


----------



## Black (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 agosto, è arrivata la fideiussione per l'ingaggio di Biglia (grazie alle assicurazioni Generali e ad una banca straniera). Manca ancora quella per Bonucci, ma il difensore conta di essere in campo per il playoff di Europa League.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...



ok Gazzetta, si ci sono i rischi, tranquilli. Lo dico pure agli interisti, ai rubentini a Pallotta e tutti gli altri. Il Milan fallirà entro fine 2018. Dormite pure sonni tranquilli.


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2017)

La cosa che mi piace di più in questa faccenda è vedere gli altri rosiconi sfotterci pensando che ci sia qualcosa di vero in questa storia delle fidejussioni.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone, intervistato da Premium, rassicura i tifosi rossoneri sulle fideiussioni:"Nessun club di Serie A le ha ancora depositate. C'è tempo fino all'11 agosto. I tifosi possono stare tranquilli. Biglia e Bonucci giocheranno al più presto".



Mi dispiace ma reiterare questa presa per i fondelli ai tifosi è gravissimo, specie per chi ha sempre parlato di trasparenza all'eccesso.

Far passare il ragionamento delle altre squadre di A che non le hanno depositate, tralasciando il fatto che non sono tenute a farlo non avendo incontri ufficiali e come se davvero avessero le nostre stesse difficoltà a presentarle entro l'11 agosto, è un tentativo di manipolazione degno di Galliani.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma reiterare questa presa per i fondelli ai tifosi è gravissimo, specie per chi ha sempre parlato di trasparenza all'eccesso.
> 
> Far passare il ragionamento delle altre squadre di A che non le hanno depositate, tralasciando il fatto che non sono tenute a farlo non avendo incontri ufficiali e come se davvero rischiassero di non presentarle entro l'11 agosto, è un tentativo di manipolazione degno di Galliani.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


>



Mi dispiace, ribadisco la bontà della comunicazione di Fassone e soci fino a questo momento e di certo non sono condizionato da questo episodio nella summa generale, ma quelle parole "politiche" nel senso peggiore del termine e la gestione di questa vicenda sono un grave passo falso dal mio punto di vista e non vedo perché non si possa dire.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma reiterare questa presa per i fondelli ai tifosi è gravissimo, specie per chi ha sempre parlato di trasparenza all'eccesso.
> 
> Far passare il ragionamento delle altre squadre di A che non le hanno depositate, tralasciando il fatto che non sono tenute a farlo non avendo incontri ufficiali e come se davvero avessero le nostre stesse difficoltà a presentarle entro l'11 agosto, è un tentativo di manipolazione degno di Galliani.



Ah, quando c'era LUI, le fidejussioni venivano emesse all'istante!
Quanto ci manca LUI!

Che gusto i fegatelli spappolati estivi, li mangerei con solo un goccio d'olio d'oliva, alla Anthony Hopkins in Hannibal.


----------



## Casnop (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma reiterare questa presa per i fondelli ai tifosi è gravissimo, specie per chi ha sempre parlato di trasparenza all'eccesso.
> 
> Far passare il ragionamento delle altre squadre di A che non le hanno depositate, tralasciando il fatto che non sono tenute a farlo non avendo incontri ufficiali e come se davvero avessero le nostre stesse difficoltà a presentarle entro l'11 agosto, è un tentativo di manipolazione degno di Galliani.


È un problema tecnico, Djerry, accentuato dal fatto che la esigenza dello strumento fideiussorio si è manifestata anzitempo questa estate, perché la stagione è iniziata addirittura a fine luglio. Come già detto, il problema ha molteplici soluzioni, routinarie. È un problema, ma non tale, in onestà, da farne un caso giornalistico apprezzabile, ma tant'è.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Agosto 2017)

Ah, Marco Iaria, per chi se lo fosse scordato, è l'ultrà nerazzurro che nel periodo del closing andava in giro a citofonare a vuoto alla Rossoneri Sport in Cina... Uno degli epigoni del "I cinesi non esistono". Ora, un miliardo di euro dopo, a non esistere sono le fidejussioni. ..


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ah, quando c'era LUI, le fidejussioni venivano emesse all'istante!
> Quanto ci manca LUI!
> 
> Che gusto i fegatelli spappolati estivi, li mangerei con solo un goccio d'olio d'oliva, alla Anthony Hopkins in Hannibal.



Una cosa è paragonare Fassone a Galliani o peggio auspicare il ritorno dell'antennista o ancora temere veramente che le cose non si risolvano.

Altra è dire, come ho fatto io, che il discorso delle altre società che ancora non hanno presentato le fideiussioni è una sciocchezza sesquipedale tipica di quel modo di ragionare al tifoso come un soggetto ottuso.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma reiterare questa presa per i fondelli ai tifosi è gravissimo, specie per chi ha sempre parlato di trasparenza all'eccesso.
> 
> Far passare il ragionamento delle altre squadre di A che non le hanno depositate, tralasciando il fatto che non sono tenute a farlo non avendo incontri ufficiali e come se davvero avessero le nostre stesse difficoltà a presentarle entro l'11 agosto, è un tentativo di manipolazione degno di Galliani.



Discorso che non condivido nel modo più assoluto. Non esiste assolutamente una presa ipotetica per i fondelli e non capisco dove uno possa vederla. Sta storia delle fideiussioni è uscita fuori perché c'era un preliminare il 27, preliminare che riguardava il Milan dei POVERI e sconosciuti cinesi.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> È un problema tecnico, Djerry, accentuato dal fatto che la esigenza dello strumento fideiussorio si è manifestata anzitempo questa estate, perché la stagione è iniziata addirittura a fine luglio. Come già detto, il problema ha molteplici soluzioni, routinarie. È un problema, ma non tale, in onestà, da farne un caso giornalistico apprezzabile, ma tant'è.



Questa è la sostanza, e siamo tutti d'accordo 

Io ne faccio un fatto formale, perché Fassone non deve usare la giustificazione delle altre squadre che non ha senso, ed anzi sembra un arrampicata sugli specchi che mi procura un turbamento che appunto non ci sarebbe per le ragioni che dici.

Lo spieghi in modo trasparente: è un fatto tecnico di routine perché il nostro progetto finanziario è ambizioso e pionieristico. Stop.

Che necessità c'era di dire quella sciocchezza sulle altre squadre e soprattutto cosa ce ne frega di quello che fanno loro, in Pallotta style? Tutto qui.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una cosa è paragonare Fassone a Galliani o peggio auspicare il ritorno dell'antennista o ancora temere veramente che le cose non si risolvano.
> 
> Altra è dire, come ho fatto io, che il discorso delle altre società che ancora non hanno presentato le fideiussioni è una sciocchezza sesquipedale tipica di quel modo di ragionare al tifoso come un soggetto ottuso.



Non mi pare una questione tanto rilevante dal dover usare espressioni quali "mancanza di serietà". Se poi vogliamo farci del male da soli, alimentando la mole d'invidia ed astio che il Milan cinese sta attirando da un paio di mesi...


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> ok Gazzetta, si ci sono i rischi, tranquilli. Lo dico pure agli interisti, ai rubentini a Pallotta e tutti gli altri. Il Milan fallirà entro fine 2018. Dormite pure sonni tranquilli.


La cosa più bella è stata una discussione letta ieri sera su Facebook, tra l'altro piena zeppa di interventi e commenti, dove i rubentini credono davvero allo scenario del Milan che non trova chi gli riconosce le fideiussioni e deve restituire Bonucci alla Juve.
Vi giuro che era la fiera del:
"In tribuna tutto l'anno!!1!1" (Quando però noi avevamo minacciato di tribunare Donnarumma, eravamo i cattivoni...)
"Facciamolo giocare con la primavera!!1!"
"Sono indeciso quali cessi fargli pulire quando ritorna, se quelli di Vinovo o dello Stadium!!1!1!!"
"Voglio vedere la sua faccia quando torna a Torino!!1!"


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Discorso che non condivido nel modo più assoluto. Non esiste assolutamente una presa ipotetica per i fondelli e non capisco dove uno possa vederla. Sta storia delle fideiussioni è uscita fuori perché c'era un preliminare il 27, preliminare che riguardava il Milan dei POVERI e sconosciuti cinesi.



La presa in giro è dire che le altre squadre non hanno presentato le fideiussioni e quindi pensare di "tranquillizzare" così i tifosi (personalmente non ce n'era manco bisogno) come se il confronto fosse uguale e come se la nostra situazione non fosse eccezionale come tutti sappiamo.

Perché se solo noi giochiamo il preliminare, è ovvio ed evidente come d'altronde è sempre stata la prassi in passato per Torino, Sampdoria, etc, che solo noi abbiamo questa incombenza con incontri ufficiali da disputare.

E soprattutto nessuna società italiana ha tutti gli asset già impegnati in questo modo per la straordinaria (lo dico in senso anche positivo) ed ambiziosa operazione tra cinesi ed americani.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Questa è la sostanza, e siamo tutti d'accordo
> 
> Io ne faccio un fatto formale, perché Fassone non deve usare la giustificazione delle altre squadre che non ha senso, ed anzi sembra un arrampicata sugli specchi che mi procura un turbamento che appunto non ci sarebbe per le ragioni che dici.
> 
> ...



Normalmente sono d'accordo con te, ma mi pare che questa questione tu l'abbia presa un pò troppo a cuore 
Vedrai che nel prossimo match ufficiale saranno entrambi in campo al di là della comunicazione più o meno buona di Fassone (anche io avrei evitato di citare le altre squadre, ma è comunqe ben diverso dall'intervento duro e mirato di Pallotta).


----------



## Sotiris (4 Agosto 2017)

Condivido il pensiero di Djerry.
Se fai della trasparenza la tua bandiera non puoi continuare ad usare come giustificazione il paragone con altre squadre italiane che non avevano impegni ufficiali perché ti rendi ridicolo.
Questa gaffe aggiunta al grande sponsor che avrebbero dovuto presentare la scorsa settimana certificano che a Fassone manca un po' di malizia dialettica.
Ora è meglio che si prenda un po' di silenzio e faccia parlare i fatti entro il termine per la lista play-off che precede l'11 agosto.

Detto questo non si inficia il lavoro di quest'estate che resta ottimo.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non mi pare una questione tanto rilevante dal dover usare espressioni quali "mancanza di serietà". Se poi vogliamo farci del male da soli, alimentando la mole d'invidia ed astio che il Milan cinese sta attirando da un paio di mesi...



Ma assolutamente, e proprio per questo ho trovato fuori luogo quell'uscita di Fassone, che non aveva alcun bisogno di tirare in ballo le altre società.

Lo so che siamo tutti suscettibili sul tema "cinesi ricchi" perché le altre tifoserie non vedono l'ora nel loro rosicamento di vederci giocare in Eccellenza e mai avrebbero pensato di vederci tornare a questi livelli immediatamente. E moltissimi addetti sono davvero convinti che il nostro progetto sia troppo spericolato.
Ma al tempo stesso non dobbiamo essere più ottusi di loro da farci andare bene tutto ed andare sempre a gamba tesa su ogni sollecitazione. Io non parlo di mancanza di serietà e non ho dubbi che Fassone ce l'abbia; dico solo che il paragone con le altre società italiane per questa vicenda non sta né in cielo né in terra, e se lo poteva risparmiare perché per esempio in me crea un'agitazione che prima non avevo.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Normalmente sono d'accordo con te, ma mi pare che questa questione tu l'abbia presa un pò troppo a cuore
> Vedrai che nel prossimo match ufficiale saranno entrambi in campo al di là della comunicazione più o meno buona di Fassone (anche io avrei evitato di citare le altre squadre, ma è comunqe ben diverso dall'intervento duro e mirato di Pallotta).





Forse io sono un po' troppo attento "alle cose formali", quindi chiedo scusa se risulto un po' pesante nel badare alle parole dette. Ma venendo da anni di Galliani in cui si viaggiava in un mondo parallelo a dichiarazioni, io ancora non riesco ad affidarmi totalmente alle parole di chi ci rappresenta ed appena noto un tentativo di rigirare la frittata mi scaglio subito per evitare di subire trattamenti simili.
E' un eccesso di passione per il nuovo corso di Fassone, mettiamola così. 

Per il resto mi allineo a mia volta al pensiero di [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION]


----------



## Superpippo9 (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma reiterare questa presa per i fondelli ai tifosi è gravissimo, specie per chi ha sempre parlato di trasparenza all'eccesso.
> 
> Far passare il ragionamento delle altre squadre di A che non le hanno depositate, tralasciando il fatto che non sono tenute a farlo non avendo incontri ufficiali e come se davvero avessero le nostre stesse difficoltà a presentarle entro l'11 agosto, è un tentativo di manipolazione degno di Galliani.



Scusa ma se è stato proprio Fassone nel video della presentazione di Bonucci a dire che per problemi tecnici non sarebbero stati disponibili per il preliminare!!! sono pronto a scommettere che se avesse detto che non erano in lista perché indietro di condizione nessuno di sti fenomeni di giornalai avrebbe tirato fuori sta storia!!!


----------



## sballotello (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 agosto, è arrivata la fideiussione per l'ingaggio di Biglia (grazie alle assicurazioni Generali e ad una banca straniera). Manca ancora quella per Bonucci, ma il difensore conta di essere in campo per il playoff di Europa League.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...



Il tema caldo dei Gallianers per l'estate


----------



## wfiesso (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace, ribadisco la bontà della comunicazione di Fassone e soci fino a questo momento e di certo non sono condizionato da questo episodio nella summa generale, ma quelle parole "politiche" nel senso peggiore del termine e la gestione di questa vicenda sono un grave passo falso dal mio punto di vista e non vedo perché non si possa dire.



Hai parlato di Galliani, forse non ricordi più dove eravamo 3 mesi fa. Che sia stato fatto un errore di valutazione nei tempi è constatato, ma non vedo una gravità tale da scomodare paragoni con il.condor


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Agosto 2017)

non smetteranno mai di scrivere queste porcate contro il Milan, hanno paura, lasciateli scrivere, non me ne po fregar de meno..ma scusate investono 700 Millioni di Euro per l'acquisto del Milan, e spendono piu' di 200 millioni per nuovi giocatori e questi scrivono di fidejussioni..man non scherziamo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una cosa è paragonare Fassone a Galliani o peggio auspicare il ritorno dell'antennista o ancora temere veramente che le cose non si risolvano.
> 
> Altra è dire, come ho fatto io, che il discorso delle altre società che ancora non hanno presentato le fideiussioni è una sciocchezza sesquipedale tipica di quel modo di ragionare al tifoso come un soggetto ottuso.



Djerry ho capito in pieno il tuo ragionamento e lo condivido al 100%...non capisco davvero perché ti stiano dando tutti contro con argomentazioni per altro che non c'entrano nulla col tuo discorso..

Pure a me sta vicenda delle fideiussioni sta dando fastidio per come la si vuole presentare..certo, è noioso che i giornalai scassino sempre a noi..Fax1 sarà anche stanco, lo capisco..però non si deve appunto prendersi gioco del fatto che il tifoso spesso non sa di cosa si parla.

Stiamo vivendo una grande estate, però non dobbiamo dimenticare come si arriva al momento in cui galliani pensa di essere onnipotente...


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma se è stato proprio Fassone nel video della presentazione di Bonucci a dire che per problemi tecnici non sarebbero stati disponibili per il preliminare!!! sono pronto a scommettere che se avesse detto che non erano in lista perché indietro di condizione nessuno di sti fenomeni di giornalai avrebbe tirato fuori sta storia!!!



Ma ha anche detto quella cosa delle altre squadre, tecnicamente fuori luogo, e lui in questa fase ha un compito delicatissimo perché rappresenta non solo il Milan, ma anche tutti noi tifosi rossoneri nella battaglia per la credibilità di questo pazzo e meraviglioso progetto.

Ovviamente una gaffe del genere alimenta non solo le nostre perplessità, ma anche gli sciacalli e gli altri tifosi che si aggrappano a quella mezza frase per avere un riscontro delle nostre difficoltà.

Non è facile essere Fassone in questo momento, lo so, ma purtroppo dobbiamo pretendere l'infallibilità o giù di lì a livello di comunicazione perché abbiamo tutti gli occhi addosso.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Hai parlato di Galliani, forse non ricordi più dove eravamo 3 mesi fa. Che sia stato fatto un errore di valutazione nei tempi è constatato, ma non vedo una gravità tale da scomodare paragoni con il.condor



Ti stai rivolgendo al massimo contestatore di Galliani sotto qualsiasi profilo esistente ed almeno dal 2005 anche in forma retroattiva. 
Ovviamente non c'è pericolo, vai tranquillo. 

Ma nel singolo episodio c'è quel classico "dato inutile" di cui era specialista l'antennista per sviare al problema dell'attualità.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Forse io sono un po' troppo attento "alle cose formali", quindi chiedo scusa se risulto un po' pesante nel badare alle parole dette. Ma venendo da anni di Galliani in cui si viaggiava in un mondo parallelo a dichiarazioni, io ancora non riesco ad affidarmi totalmente alle parole di chi ci rappresenta ed appena noto un tentativo di rigirare la frittata mi scaglio subito per evitare di subire trattamenti simili.
> E' un eccesso di passione per il nuovo corso di Fassone, mettiamola così.
> 
> Per il resto mi allineo a mia volta al pensiero di [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION]



Mi dispiace questo voler puntualizzare e insegnare la comunicazione all'A.C. Milan e a Fassone nello specifico.

NON sono affatto d'accordo, pur RUIspettando i pareri altrui:
a) se Fassone poteva soprassedere sul commentare, possiamo farlo anche noi, senza voler bacchettare una dirigenza che è "acqua nel deserto";
b) cito il commento di Furio Fedele, tifoso critico: "Quanto alle fideiussioni del Milan per Bonucci e Biglia i casi sono 2: o Lotito e Agnelli ci sono cascati come polli mentre Fassone e Mirabelli sono due ciarlatani, oppure il caso non esiste";
c) la data dell'11 Agosto è una data ultima, quindi tutte le Squadre di Serie A avrebbero potuto presentare prima le loro fidejussioni per i loro acquisti, cosa fatta dall'A.C. Milan per Kessie e Conti, per esempio; l'obiezione "le altre squadre non devono giocare quindi non sono tenute e farlo" non funziona, perché introduce l'arbitrarietà di un'azione possibile ma non obbligatoria, ALLORA anche l'A.C. Milan potrebbe aver decidere arbitrariamente di valutare che una rosa ARRICCHITA con il rinnovo di Donnarumma, CONTI, KESSIE, RODRIGUEZ, CHALA, ANDRè SILVA, MUSACCHIO, potesse affrontare serenamente la casuale partecipante all'EL proveniente dalla Romania e vincere senza il contributo di due giocatori per i quali il Milan PUò decidere - entro l'11 Agosto - QUANDO presentare la fideiussione, entro i termini dovuti.

Quindi Fassone fa bene a citare le altre società in relazione alle fideiussioni già presentate dall'A.C. Milan.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Agosto 2017)

Poi, io quale tifoso rossonero, non mi permetterei mai di mettere nella stessa frase il nome del Geometra che ha gestito il Milan nell'ultimo periodo - cercando di ottenere denari per la sua uscita, cercando di prelevarne la proprietà con un blitz e cordate improbabili di cui molti non sanno neanche l'esistenza - e di Fassone.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma ha anche detto quella cosa delle altre squadre, tecnicamente fuori luogo, e lui in questa fase ha un compito delicatissimo perché rappresenta non solo il Milan, ma anche tutti noi tifosi rossoneri nella battaglia per la credibilità di questo pazzo e meraviglioso progetto.
> 
> Ovviamente una gaffe del genere alimenta non solo le nostre perplessità, ma anche gli sciacalli e gli altri tifosi che si aggrappano a quella mezza frase per avere un riscontro delle nostre difficoltà.
> 
> Non è facile essere Fassone in questo momento, lo so, ma purtroppo dobbiamo pretendere l'infallibilità o giù di lì a livello di comunicazione perché abbiamo tutti gli occhi addosso.



Magari era solo un modo per far capire a noi tifosi che abbiamo parecchia stampa pronta a infangarci?
Sarà un caso ma interisti e juventini ieri li sentivo confabulare su queste presunte difficoltà economiche del milan.
Le fideiussioni veramente riguardano tutti, siamo noi che abbiamo iniziato la stagione in largo anticipo mentre gli altri ancora sono a sudare in ritiro.
Scrivere di acquisti che potrebbero saltare non è scoop ma malafede.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma reiterare questa presa per i fondelli ai tifosi è gravissimo, specie per chi ha sempre parlato di trasparenza all'eccesso.
> 
> Far passare il ragionamento delle altre squadre di A che non le hanno depositate, tralasciando il fatto che non sono tenute a farlo non avendo incontri ufficiali e come se davvero avessero le nostre stesse difficoltà a presentarle entro l'11 agosto, è un tentativo di manipolazione degno di Galliani.



Dio mio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Agosto 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace questo voler puntualizzare e insegnare la comunicazione all'A.C. Milan e a Fassone nello specifico.
> 
> NON sono affatto d'accordo, pur RUIspettando i pareri altrui:
> a) se Fassone poteva soprassedere sul commentare, possiamo farlo anche noi, senza voler bacchettare una dirigenza che è "acqua nel deserto";
> ...



Quoto in particolare questo passaggio. La citazione al punto b comunque è di Serafini, non di Fedele, a quanto ho letto


----------



## Casnop (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Questa è la sostanza, e siamo tutti d'accordo
> 
> Io ne faccio un fatto formale, perché Fassone non deve usare la giustificazione delle altre squadre che non ha senso, ed anzi sembra un arrampicata sugli specchi che mi procura un turbamento che appunto non ci sarebbe per le ragioni che dici.
> 
> ...


È un fatto tecnico e di routine, ok, la motivazione successiva, sul progetto ambizioso e pionieristico, sarebbe irrilevante e, essa si, retorica con venatura polemica. Il problema è tecnico e con esso temporale, si tratta di una operazione finanziaria da settanta milioni di euro che richiede una controgaranzia da settanta milioni di euro, ed i tempi di istruttoria non possono esaurirsi in dieci giorni lavorativi, in un contesto stagionale particolare, con uffici in chiusura per periodo feriale, tant'è che esse vengono richieste nell'imminenza dell'inizio della stagione agonistica, fine agosto, inizio settembre. Quando Fassone dice che nessun club ha depositato alcunché, indica un fatto vero. Tutto qui.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quoto in particolare questo passaggio. La citazione al punto b comunque è di Serafini, non di Fedele, a quanto ho letto



Hai ragione, lapsus dettato dalla fretta. Scusate l'errore di citazione. Ha ragione @Ruddil23 è di Serafini.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> È un fatto tecnico e di routine, ok, la motivazione successiva, sul progetto ambizioso e pionieristico, sarebbe irrilevante e, essa si, retorica con venatura polemica. Il problema è tecnico e con esso temporale, si tratta di una operazione finanziaria da settanta milioni di euro che richiede una controgaranzia da settanta milioni di euro, ed i tempi di istruttoria non possono esaurirsi in dieci giorni lavorativi, in un contesto stagionale particolare, con uffici in chiusura per periodo feriale, tant'è che esse vengono richieste nell'imminenza dell'inizio della stagione agonistica, fine agosto, inizio settembre. Quando Fassone dice che nessun club ha depositato alcunché, indica un fatto vero. Tutto qui.



Dice un fatto ovviamente vero ma semplicemente e logicamente inutile, perché non avevano alcun esigenza di farlo ed è sempre stata prassi produrle all'ultimo momento (hanno pure cambiato dall'anno scorso la tempistica della camera di compensazione proprio per questo, oltre che per l'abolizione delle compartecipazioni).

E perdonami, ma sei troppo preparato per pensare che una società che fattura 220 milioni e che è appena stata valutata 740 milioni di cui 520 netti possa avere difficoltà a trovare una garanzia del credito per 60 milioni anche a livello simultaneo rispetto all'accordo.

E' ovvio ed evidente che quelle questioni tecniche, ed ecco il riferimento al progetto ambizioso e pionieristico non certo polemico ma pragmatico all'eccesso, derivano dalla ovvia considerazione che trovare fideiussioni avendo già "impegnato" tutti queli asset che compongono quelle cifre è più difficile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma reiterare questa presa per i fondelli ai tifosi è gravissimo, specie per chi ha sempre parlato di trasparenza all'eccesso.
> 
> Far passare il ragionamento delle altre squadre di A che non le hanno depositate, tralasciando il fatto che non sono tenute a farlo non avendo incontri ufficiali e come se davvero avessero le nostre stesse difficoltà a presentarle entro l'11 agosto, è un tentativo di manipolazione degno di Galliani.



Non facciamola così grave, coraggio. E' un problema da poco che sicuramente risolveremo, non ci ho visto nulla di così indecente in queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Non facciamola così grave, coraggio. E' un problema da poco che sicuramente risolveremo, non ci ho visto nulla di così indecente in queste dichiarazioni.



Sottolineo anche un po' per tutti gli intervenuti: il tema che io ponevo era solo formale, non della sostanza della cosa.

Ed ho citato Galliani, ma non lo farò più vista la suscettibilità dell'argomento (e vi capisco in pieno  ), proprio perché lui era lo specialista di quelle cose inutili messe lì per sviare da un problema attuale, tipo quando costruiva squadre orrende ma ci diceva che negli ultimi 47 anni nessuno ha indossato i colori rosso e nero in serie A meglio dell'AC Milan di Silvio Berlusconi, nonostante il tentativo di Foggia e Nocerina di rivendicare il primato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Agosto 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella è stata una discussione letta ieri sera su Facebook, tra l'altro piena zeppa di interventi e commenti, dove i rubentini credono davvero allo scenario del Milan che non trova chi gli riconosce le fideiussioni e deve restituire Bonucci alla Juve.
> Vi giuro che era la fiera del:
> "In tribuna tutto l'anno!!1!1" (Quando però noi avevamo minacciato di tribunare Donnarumma, eravamo i cattivoni...)
> "Facciamolo giocare con la primavera!!1!"
> ...



La cosa che a me lascia sempre di sasso è vedere come ci sia poca sportività tra i vari tifosi delle altre squadre. Vedo proprio cattiveria gratuita, non sfottò. E' qualche giorno che leggo un po' il sito dei gobbi per vedere che dicono di noi ed è qualcosa di veramente assurdo. 
Gente che infama e deride pure i numeri di presenze allo stadio contro il Craiova. Non c'è più il minimo rispetto per nulla. E' qualcosa di triste perché alla fine questi atteggiamenti creeranno climi sempre più ostili. Anche il tifoso più pacifico del mondo dopo che legge certe cose tira le peggio maledizioni alla juve e ai suoi tifosi. E così anche per le altre squadre eh...
Non riescono a farti neanche apprezzare altri schieramenti,finisci alla fine per gufare tutti gli avversari anche se non vorresti.
Non c'è un minimo di onestà. La cosa allucinante poi è sentire tifosi della juve che si lamentano del trattamento dei media 

Noi saremmo trattati coi guanti! 
Continuano a spalare kg di sterco di continuo, ma in che mondo vivono le persone?


----------



## Casnop (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Dice un fatto ovviamente vero ma semplicemente e logicamente inutile, perché non avevano alcun esigenza di farlo ed è sempre stata prassi produrle all'ultimo momento (hanno pure cambiato dall'anno scorso la tempistica della camera di compensazione proprio per questo, oltre che per l'abolizione delle compartecipazioni).
> 
> E perdonami, ma sei troppo preparato per pensare che una società che fattura 220 milioni e che è appena stata valutata 740 milioni di cui 520 netti possa avere difficoltà a trovare una garanzia del credito per 60 milioni anche a livello simultaneo rispetto all'accordo.
> 
> E' ovvio ed evidente che quelle questioni tecniche, ed ecco il riferimento al progetto ambizioso e pionieristico non certo polemico ma pragmatico all'eccesso, derivano dalla ovvia considerazione che trovare fideiussioni avendo già "impegnato" tutti queli asset che compongono quelle cifre è più difficile.


Infatti non vi sono difficoltà, si è detto di fattori tecnici, routinari, legati ai tempi incomprimibili di istruttoria in ambiente bancario e/o assicurativo, in specie se collegati a contraenti stranieri, come è l'attuale proprietà del club.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2017)

E tuttosport che dice


----------



## Victorss (4 Agosto 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace questo voler puntualizzare e insegnare la comunicazione all'A.C. Milan e a Fassone nello specifico.
> 
> NON sono affatto d'accordo, pur RUIspettando i pareri altrui:
> a) se Fassone poteva soprassedere sul commentare, possiamo farlo anche noi, senza voler bacchettare una dirigenza che è "acqua nel deserto";
> ...


Ti voglio bene.


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ti stai rivolgendo al massimo contestatore di Galliani sotto qualsiasi profilo esistente ed almeno dal 2005 anche in forma retroattiva.
> Ovviamente non c'è pericolo, vai tranquillo.
> 
> Ma nel singolo episodio c'è quel classico "dato inutile" di cui era specialista l'antennista per sviare al problema dell'attualità.



11 Agosto, data ultima per TUTTE le società per presentare le fideiussioni sugli acquisti se li si vuole impiegare in gare ufficiali ad agosto. Società che ad oggi hanno presentato tali fideiussioni su acquisti fatti da e verso territorio Italiano: MILAN E BASTA (De Sciglio a parte). Di cosa stiamo parlando? Fassone fa male a citare altre situazioni? Perchè? Solleva la questione che queste pulci vengono fatte solo al Milan...anche difendersi è sbagliato? Incredibile.
Presentazione di Bonucci e Biglia fatta dalla Cina dove nel video Fassone avverte subito di questo tecnicismo che richiederà ovvio tempo. Chiarezza? ASSOLUTA ed EVIDENTE.
Il resto è fuffa


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> c) la data dell'11 Agosto è una data ultima, quindi tutte le Squadre di Serie A avrebbero potuto presentare prima le loro fidejussioni per i loro acquisti, cosa fatta dall'A.C. Milan per Kessie e Conti, per esempio; l'obiezione "le altre squadre non devono giocare quindi non sono tenute e farlo" non funziona, perché introduce l'arbitrarietà di un'azione possibile ma non obbligatoria, ALLORA anche l'A.C. Milan potrebbe aver decidere arbitrariamente di valutare che una rosa ARRICCHITA con il rinnovo di Donnarumma, CONTI, KESSIE, RODRIGUEZ, CHALA, ANDRè SILVA, MUSACCHIO, potesse affrontare serenamente la casuale partecipante all'EL proveniente dalla Romania e vincere senza il contributo di due giocatori per i quali il Milan PUò decidere - entro l'11 Agosto - QUANDO presentare la fideiussione, entro i termini dovuti.
> 
> Quindi Fassone fa bene a citare le altre società in relazione alle fideiussioni già presentate dall'A.C. Milan.



Proprio la gestione della vicenda ci fa capire in via oggettiva che non è così e che non è una scelta. E la frase "le altre non le hanno presentate" è proprio ciò che smentisce il tuo teorema.

Bastava dire, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, che Bonucci e Biglia si devono allenare e devono entrare in condizione, o che non si vogliono rischiare per questi impegni, o che comunque è ritenuta sufficiente la rosa che abbiamo visto ieri per passare il turno.
E quindi se fosse vero quel tuo punto 3 invece che essere un puro caso di scuola, sarebbe comunque venuta meno la trasparenza nella gestione della faccenda.

La questione non è "quando" decidere di presentare la fideiussione, se ancora non fosse chiaro; perché se il Milan, e basta ascoltare Fassone, avesse potuto farlo l'avrebbe già fatto, evidentemente.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Agosto 2017)

Ma scusate, vi sembra opportuno dedicare 5 pagine di commento per sottolineare la bontà delle decisioni, delle dichiarazioni di Fassone, muovendogli critiche?
Ma pochi mesi fa avremmo ascoltato BUGIE, dichiarazioni pre-confenzionate ("siamo apposto così"), avremmo assistito al solito teatrino descritto dalle penne prezzolate amiche come geniale ("i giorni del condor"), avremmo sentito di obbiettivi irrealizzabili in relazione alla qualità vera della rosa, avremmo assistito all'innesto dei soliti di giocatori degli amici ("Preziosi"), scarti del Genoa, oppure ci saremmo abbassati le braghe per Raiola, sperperando le poche risorse del club, tutte cose che per ANNI hanno offeso la nostra intelligenza, per vederci etichettati poi come "tifosi non evoluti".

Ora - scusatemi lo sfogo - proprio mi provoca l'orticaria leggere anche solo una riga di critica a Fassone e Mirabelli. Ma avete visto ieri sera S. Siro? Avete visto che progetti seri ci sono dietro il club? qui siamo passati da soccombere con l'Atalanta e il Sassuolo (con tutto il rispetto - mi tolgo il cappello - per Precassi e Squinzi, due _geni_) a lottare con Napoli, Juventus, Roma e Inter.

NOI siamo il Milan, squadra temuta e rispettata nel Mondo, con 7 Champions League in bacheca.


----------



## Tahva (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 agosto, è arrivata la fideiussione per l'ingaggio di Biglia (grazie alle assicurazioni Generali e ad una banca straniera). Manca ancora quella per Bonucci, ma il difensore conta di essere in campo per il playoff di Europa League.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...



Ma come? Quindi sapevano come risolverlo? E "la scommessa", come Gazzetta ha definito l'intera operazione Milan, dove è finita?


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, vi sembra opportuno dedicare 5 pagine di commento per sottolineare la bontà delle decisioni, delle dichiarazioni di Fassone, muovendogli critiche?
> Ma pochi mesi fa avremmo ascoltato BUGIE, dichiarazioni pre-confenzionate ("siamo apposto così"), avremmo assistito al solito teatrino descritto dalle penne prezzolate amiche come geniale ("i giorni del condor"), avremmo sentito di obbiettivi irrealizzabili in relazione alla qualità vera della rosa, avremmo assistito all'innesto dei soliti di giocatori degli amici ("Preziosi"), scarti del Genoa, oppure ci saremmo abbassati le braghe per Raiola, sperperando le poche risorse del club, tutte cose che per ANNI hanno offeso la nostra intelligenza, per vederci etichettati poi come "tifosi non evoluti".
> 
> Ora - scusatemi lo sfogo - proprio mi provoca l'orticaria leggere anche solo una riga di critica a Fassone e Mirabelli. Ma avete visto ieri sera S. Siro? Avete visto che progetti seri ci sono dietro il club? qui siamo passati da soccombere con l'Atalanta e il Sassuolo (con tutto il rispetto - mi tolgo il cappello - per Precassi e Squinzi, due _geni_) a lottare con Napoli, Juventus, Roma e Inter.
> ...



Non ci potrebbe essere approccio più sbagliato, ma ovviamente è una questione solo personale ed ognuno fa le scelte che vuole.

Tanto più in passato siamo stati brutalmente raggirati e manipolati con malefatte e dichiarazioni appartenenti ad un mondo parallelo, tanto più per il presente ed il futuro dobbiamo essere doppiamente attenti per evitare che si ripetano dinamiche simili.

Detto, ma non c'è un solo fratello o una sola sorella rossonera che pensa il contrario, che allo stato attuale Fassone ha scavato un abisso nemmeno immaginabile per fatti e parole rispetto a chi c'era prima. E come è giusto stare sempre attenti, è giusto goderne.


----------



## albydigei (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La questione non è "quando" decidere di presentare la fideiussione, se ancora non fosse chiaro; perché se il Milan, e basta ascoltare Fassone, avesse potuto farlo l'avrebbe già fatto, evidentemente.



Non l'ha fatto perché farlo oggi o farlo il 10 agosto non cambia nulla, semplicemente hanno cercato le situazioni più vantaggiose per loro per ottenere una fideuissione che, a causa del rapporto che il milan ha con elliot, non è la cosa più semplice del mondo da ottenere. Ma il terrorismo psicologico che si sta creando, e la negatività imbarazzante che state portando avanti è totalmente ingiustificata: una fideiussione si può ottenere anche senza garanzie bancarie passando per una banca straniera (probabilmente cinese), e le figure all'interno del cda del milan sono abbastanza una garanzia per queste operazioni. Ma probabilmente ne sapete più di Scaroni e Patuano...


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Non l'ha fatto perché farlo oggi o farlo il 10 agosto non cambia nulla, semplicemente hanno cercato le situazioni più vantaggiose per loro per ottenere una fideuissione che, a causa del rapporto che il milan ha con elliot, non è la cosa più semplice del mondo da ottenere. Ma il terrorismo psicologico che si sta creando, e la negatività imbarazzante che state portando avanti è totalmente ingiustificata: una fideiussione si può ottenere anche senza garanzie bancarie passando per una banca straniera (probabilmente cinese), e le figure all'interno del cda del milan sono abbastanza una garanzia per queste operazioni. Ma probabilmente ne sapete più di Scaroni e Patuano...



Ma questo è un modo corretto di porre la questione.
"Stiamo cercando una situazione più vantaggiosa possibile a causa del nostro rapporto con Elliot, la rosa attuale deve essere sufficiente per passare il turno".
Semplice, trasparente, rassicurante.

Se invece vai a stuzzicare le altre dicendo una cosa che non ha senso visto che saranno in vacanza fino a dopo l'11 agosto, è ovvio che quel terrorismo psicologico becero e spesso purtroppo anche giornalistico si alimenta.
E sarà un crescendo fino a quando non arriveranno queste fideiussioni, prepariamoci.

P.S.: delle tante cose che non vorrei mai, sicuramente c'è fare o conoscere le cose che ha fatto o conosciuto Scaroni.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Agosto 2017)

Le fidejussioni sono arrivate, la pantomima è chiusa.

E comunque, qui c'è poco da chiarire o da non alimentare; questa è una guerra di trincea, i sicari alla Marco Iaria hanno un'agenda e la perseguiranno qualsiasi cosa Fassone faccia o dica.
Cerchiamo di rimanere compatti e non perderci in quisquilie, almeno noi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Le fidejussioni sono arrivate, la pantomima è chiusa.
> 
> E comunque, qui c'è poco da chiarire o da non alimentare; questa è una guerra di trincea, i sicari alla Marco Iaria hanno un'agenda e la perseguiranno qualsiasi cosa Fassone faccia o dica.
> Cerchiamo di rimanere compatti e non perderci in quisquilie, almeno noi.



Anche quella per Bonucci? Non se ne poteva più di queste polemiche basate sul nulla.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Le fidejussioni sono arrivate, la pantomima è chiusa.
> 
> E comunque, qui c'è poco da chiarire o da non alimentare; questa è una guerra di trincea, i sicari alla Marco Iaria hanno un'agenda e la perseguiranno qualsiasi cosa Fassone faccia o dica.
> Cerchiamo di rimanere compatti e non perderci in quisquilie, almeno noi.



Corro a leggere von Clausewitz!


----------



## TheZio (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un modo corretto di porre la questione.
> "Stiamo cercando una situazione più vantaggiosa possibile a causa del nostro rapporto con Elliot, la rosa attuale deve essere sufficiente per passare il turno".
> Semplice, trasparente, rassicurante.
> 
> ...



Penso di aver capito il tuo concetto.. Però penso che quando sei continuamente sotto il fuoco nemico cerchi alla disperata di lanciare una granata sperando di colpirli per poter ribaltare la situazione.. Questa granata può effettivamente centrare il bersaglio oppure no.. Fassone, obbligato a dare conto anche della carta igienica consumata in quel di Casa Milan, secondo te non ha dato una rassicurazione. Per me invece ha cercato di tranquillizzare i tifosi con un concetto nascosto tra le righe: è vero abbiamo incontrato difficoltà per queste benedette fidejussioni ma ricordate sempre che due già le abbiamo, quindi non pensate che i soldi non ci siano. 
Aggiungerei io: dopo quasi 200 mln e 10 acquisti forse è normale avere delle difficoltà ad ottenere garanzie in un breve lasso di tempo.

Probabilmente non è andato più a fondo nella questione perchè rimasto veramente deluso dal no di BPM..

Quello che mi tranquillizza è il fatto di aver operato con 10 team diversi e con 9 procuratori diversi, e tutti hanno accettato le nostre garanzie per i pagamenti! 

Ovviamente tralascio il fatto del terrorismo giornalistico... Certo è, che non se ne può più con questi "operatori finanziari"-"giornalisti" che ogni giorno ne tirano fuori una diversa...


----------



## TheZio (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Le fidejussioni sono arrivate, la pantomima è chiusa.
> 
> E comunque, qui c'è poco da chiarire o da non alimentare; questa è una guerra di trincea, i sicari alla Marco Iaria hanno un'agenda e la perseguiranno qualsiasi cosa Fassone faccia o dica.
> Cerchiamo di rimanere compatti e non perderci in quisquilie, almeno noi.



Fonte?


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Penso di aver capito il tuo concetto.. Però penso che quando sei continuamente sotto il fuoco nemico cerchi alla disperata di lanciare una granata sperando di colpirli per poter ribaltare la situazione.. Questa granata può effettivamente centrare il bersaglio oppure no.. Fassone, obbligato a dare conto anche della carta igienica consumata in quel di Casa Milan, secondo te non ha dato una rassicurazione. Per me invece ha cercato di tranquillizzare i tifosi con un concetto nascosto tra le righe: è vero abbiamo incontrato difficoltà per queste benedette fidejussioni ma ricordate sempre che due già le abbiamo, quindi non pensate che i soldi non ci siano.
> Aggiungerei io: dopo quasi 200 mln e 10 acquisti forse è normale avere delle difficoltà ad ottenere garanzie in un breve lasso di tempo.
> 
> Probabilmente non è andato più a fondo nella questione perchè rimasto veramente deluso dal no di BPM..
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## Black (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Le fidejussioni sono arrivate, la pantomima è chiusa.
> 
> E comunque, qui c'è poco da chiarire o da non alimentare; questa è una guerra di trincea, i sicari alla Marco Iaria hanno un'agenda e la perseguiranno qualsiasi cosa Fassone faccia o dica.
> Cerchiamo di rimanere compatti e non perderci in quisquilie, almeno noi.



sicuro? avevo letto solo di Biglia, non ancora quella per Bonucci.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Agosto 2017)

Hanno appena messo apposto Biglia 
perché parlare ancora di questa cosa campata in aria SOLO per gettare fango verso di noi ? 

sono i 15 mln ostacolo insormontabile ??? (la differenza in + rispetto Argentino) 
chissà cosa scrivono quando spendiamo 70 mln x la Punta !?


----------



## wfiesso (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ti stai rivolgendo al massimo contestatore di Galliani sotto qualsiasi profilo esistente ed almeno dal 2005 anche in forma retroattiva.
> Ovviamente non c'è pericolo, vai tranquillo.
> 
> Ma nel singolo episodio c'è quel classico "dato inutile" di cui era specialista l'antennista per sviare al problema dell'attualità.



Detto così rende evidente che ho frainteso il senso della tua "polemica" se così si può chiamare. Ottimo chiarimento grazie


----------



## MassimoRE (4 Agosto 2017)

Ecco appunto, abbiamo altre fonti oltre a quella di Repubblica sulla fideiussione di Biglia?


----------



## Sotiris (4 Agosto 2017)

all'art. 42 del regolamento Uefa sull'Europa League è scritto che per il playoff la lista va presentata entro il 7 agosto.
a questa lista potrà essere modificato o aggiunto un solo nome entro le 24 ore dal giorno precedente la gara (Lista A).

quindi per me, visto che il playoff sarà tutt'altro che una passeggiata la questione fideiussioni va risolta non entro l'11 agosto ma entro il 7 agosto almeno per uno dei due.

è impensabile che un qualsiasi dirigente sportivo di una squadra di calcio metta davanti un "libera" scelta sulle condizioni più favorevoli per la fideiussione, rispetto alla necessità di avere i due nuovi migliori acquisti a disposizione per un playoff decisivo per la stagione e che non si preannuncia assolutamente una passeggiata.

sul resto:
a) rifiuto di pensare che qualcuno si sia trasformato in un talebano della nuova dirigenza;
b) rifiuto di pensare che qualcuno ritenga che criticare la nuova dirigenza, ove uno lo ritenesse opportuno, significhi rimpiangere la vecchia.

Le cose vanno sempre guardate da più punti di vista.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> sicuro? avevo letto solo di Biglia, non ancora quella per Bonucci.



Mi sono portato avanti col lavoro, ho letto da Pagni che è in arrivo anche quella.

Ma davvero siete in ansia per questa ***#ata? È una misera fidejussione bancaria, santo cielo...


----------



## uolfetto (4 Agosto 2017)

l'importante però è risolvere entro il 7 e non entro l'11, forse per questo le parole di fassone hanno destato qualche perplessità


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Agosto 2017)

Lasciamo lavorare Fassone & Co. senza critiche gratuite *inutili*? Le vedove le compatisco ma non le comprendo.

Per avere soddisfazione potete scrivere al Geometra e in Cc all'Ex. Cav. per elogiarne l'operato.


----------



## Superpippo9 (4 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> l'importante però è risolvere entro il 7 e non entro l'11, forse per questo le parole di fassone hanno destato qualche perplessità



Se davvero come dice Pagni è arrivata quella per Biglia, entro l' 11 arriverà anche per Bonucci e sarà lui l'unica aggiunta possibile da fare entro le 24 ore precedenti il playoff e fine di questa pagliacciata messa in piedi da chi aspettava Verratti e si ritrova con Vecino!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sono portato avanti col lavoro, ho letto da Pagni che è in arrivo anche quella.
> 
> Ma davvero siete in ansia per questa ***#ata? È una misera fidejussione bancaria, santo cielo...


.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Agosto 2017)

*Nerozzi (La Stampa): Arrivata in Lega anche la fideiussione di Bonucci*


----------



## albydigei (4 Agosto 2017)

Secondo Massimiliano Nerozzi (la stampa) le fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci sono arrivate oggi in lega calcio.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (4 Agosto 2017)

Dai che questa storia è durata troppo...quale sarà il prossimo tormentone?

Si accettano scommesse.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> *Nerozzi (La Stampa): Arrivata in Lega anche la fideiussione di Bonucci*



Ahahahah ora cosa si inventeranno tutti quei pagliacci??!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> *Nerozzi (La Stampa): Arrivata in Lega anche la fideiussione di Bonucci*



Fine della (inutile) storia.


----------



## Butcher (4 Agosto 2017)

Veramente un teatrino rivoltante.


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> *Nerozzi (La Stampa): Arrivata in Lega anche la fideiussione di Bonucci*


MA DAVVERO? Ma come? Solo al 4 agosto? Ma quindi Fassone era stato onesto e trasparente in conferenza alla presentazione dei 2? Ma ma ma ma....meglio se iniziamo a capire tutti che c'é una guerra mediatica in atto contro questa realtà e cominciamo a fidarci un pochino di ció che dicono e fanno i nostri dirigenti. Direi che ne hanno diritto.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Agosto 2017)

Adesso che questa ridicola pantomima è finita, vogliamo serrare le fila e prapararci alla dura battaglia? Perché il Kessiè col passaporto taroccato o la cartilagine in poltiglia, gli insulti dell'italo-americano con la camicia spirca di sugo, le fidejussioni non concesse ai poveracci indebitati, e mi dimentico sicuramente qualcosa, sono quisquilie in confronto a ciò che succederà durante il campionato.
Se mostriamo nervi d'argilla come per queste facezie (mi sono segnato alcuni commenti letti qui, ma voglio tacere per carità di patria), durante l'anno sarà un inferno.

Già ci sparano gli snipers dai tetti, se poi dobbiamo preoccuparci pure del fuoco amico...


----------



## Dany20 (4 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> *Nerozzi (La Stampa): Arrivata in Lega anche la fideiussione di Bonucci*


Opssssss.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Adesso che questa ridicola pantomima è finita, vogliamo serrare le fila e prapararci alla dura battaglia? Perché il Kessiè col passaporto taroccato o la cartilagine in poltiglia, gli insulti dell'italo-americano con la camicia spirca di sugo, le fidejussioni non concesse ai poveracci indebitati, e mi dimentico sicuramente qualcosa, sono quisquilie in confronto a ciò che succederà durante il campionato.
> Se mostriamo nervi d'argilla come per queste facezie (mi sono segnato alcuni commenti letti qui, ma voglio tacere per carità di patria), durante l'anno sarà un inferno.
> 
> Già ci sparano gli snipers dai tetti, se poi dobbiamo preoccuparci pure del fuoco amico...



La cosa che da fastidio sono quelli che sparavano a zero su Fassone senza motivo, paragonandolo al Condor


----------



## albydigei (4 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Adesso che questa ridicola pantomima è finita, vogliamo serrare le fila e prapararci alla dura battaglia? Perché il Kessiè col passaporto taroccato o la cartilagine in poltiglia, gli insulti dell'italo-americano con la camicia spirca di sugo, le fidejussioni non concesse ai poveracci indebitati, e mi dimentico sicuramente qualcosa, sono quisquilie in confronto a ciò che succederà durante il campionato.
> Se mostriamo nervi d'argilla come per queste facezie (mi sono segnato alcuni commenti letti qui, ma voglio tacere per carità di patria), durante l'anno sarà un inferno.
> 
> Già ci sparano gli snipers dai tetti, se poi dobbiamo preoccuparci pure del fuoco amico...



I cinesi non esistono -> comprano il milan per 700 milioni
I cinesi non hanno soldi -> spendono 200 milioni in un mese
I cinesi veri sono quelli dell'inter -> Suning indagato per l'acquisto dell'inter
Il governo è nemico del milan -> progetto del calcio nelle scuole portato avanti assieme al governo
Kessie in realtà ha 30 anni -> esami dimostrano che in ha 20 anni
Non hanno comprato un top player -> arriva Bonucci
Le fideiussioni non arriveranno mai -> arrivano una settimana prima


Andiamo avanti così che è molto divertente


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> *Nerozzi (La Stampa): Arrivata in Lega anche la fideiussione di Bonucci*



Bene così, un motivo in meno di polemica per noi tifosi! Grandi


----------

